

Ask HN: Review my startup Litsay.com - Luminari

http://www.litsay.com/<p>Litsay is a website for posting creative writing (short stories, poetry, novels, plays, etc.).<p>It's intended to be for writing what Youtube is for videos.  Members can post writings, comment, vote, and create communities.<p>What do you think?  Any suggestions?<p>Also do you have any good ideas on the best way to market the site?<p>Thank You.
======
shaunxcode
You might want to tweak the ranking algorithm so that the front page can not
be dominated by one person/genre? Right now everything is by "podobuzz" in
comedy. And while they are definitely funny submissions I am not sure if it
gives a clear indication that the site is meant for more than funny papers.

~~~
Luminari
Right now the front page shows the latest writings, regardless of votes. I did
this because especially as it's starting there weren't enough people voting
and the popular links remained too static.

It's actually been pretty rare for one person to post so much work at once. It
just happened to be that way today. I think once the traffic increases a bit
there will be too many people posting for one to dominate the front page.

I may look into making the algorithm for the front page not dominate like that
in the future though.

------
Luminari
Direct link <http://www.litsay.com/>

